# Feeding Oat Straw....



## Tackytoe (10 November 2010)

.... Would you? Have you?

Our hay & straw supplier has suggested mixing oat straw into my haynets to make the hay go further as it is in short supply?

Not something I have done before, would be interested to here pros & cons?

Many thanks

TT


----------



## bounce (10 November 2010)

This is exactly what I want to do but I cannot find a local supplier of oat straw.  

My tb is retired and is a complete pig and gets very stressed if he hasn't got feed in front of him at all times and as I don't want him getting any fatter I want to give him a low value feed which takes longer to eat, so my best option is to mix hay and straw in his net.


----------



## Tackytoe (10 November 2010)

Where are you Bounce?


----------



## pearcider (10 November 2010)

Ive had this suggested too and would like to try it but cant find a supplier.

Im in Surrey anyone know of any suppliers??


----------



## s4sugar (10 November 2010)

I know of some in Derbyshire.

I like to have nets of it available in the shelter for if they finish their hay but wont go back out if the weather is horrible.

Years ago we used to chop two parts oat straw to one part hay and feed stabled ponies this mix. 
Hard work turning the handle!


----------



## bounce (10 November 2010)

I'm in the South West, near Bath.


----------



## dany (10 November 2010)

As a yard we have just started mixing hay and straw, as the straw is a third of the cost (hay now £6 a bale)

Id rather have bigger haynets of a mixture than less hay and our yard owner just cant afford to keep supplying adlib.


----------



## pixie (10 November 2010)

is barley straw equally as good?


----------



## dany (10 November 2010)

I think Barley straw isnt as sweet and a little more fibrous, so inturn better for laminitics and good dooers x


----------



## turkana (10 November 2010)

I remember a winter a few years ago when there had been a bad hay harvest so hay was expensive, 3 of us on the yard couldn't afford the prices so our horses had oat straw that winter & the horses were fine.
Wouldn't have a problem with doing it again.


----------



## Perissa (10 November 2010)

I have been feeding my three ponies half hay and half straw for the last month.  It is good clean Barley straw and they are loving it.


----------



## digitalangel (10 November 2010)

i am going to be trying this soon - whats the best method for mixing the two together in a haynet?


----------



## posie_honey (10 November 2010)

i used to always mix straw (whatever farmer had) with haylege as straight haylege was too rich for my mare - luckily i've now got a good supply of hay so its fine  but i'd not hesitate to feed ti again tbh - my mare loved it - chose it over haylege rather randomly!


----------



## Chico Mio (10 November 2010)

I feed mine oat straw - with the oats still attached (so baled oats really), wheat straw and very occasionally alfalfa.  They do very well on it.  I feed off the floor because I hate nets.  You may also find that, because the stems are stronger and more fibrous than hay,it doesn't stay in the net properly (I had this problem when I tried it - hence feeding off the floor now).

Hay is not an option where I live, nor is it essential feed for horses.  There are many places in the world where grass does not grow....and yet there are horses.


----------



## tristar (10 November 2010)

how does is barley straw compare to oat straw for digestibility? can it be fed also mixed with hay?


----------



## pearcider (10 November 2010)

~~Bump~~

Does any one know of any suppliers near or in surrey?


----------



## Tackytoe (10 November 2010)

~~Bump~~

Does any one know of any suppliers near or in surrey?

Whereabouts in Surrey are you?

Will PM you details of our suppliers tonight - We have all with lots of Oat Straw, all varying in price, size etc.


----------



## irish_only (10 November 2010)

S4sugar, who do you know in Derbyshire, would be interested if you don't mind sharing the info.


----------



## Perissa (10 November 2010)

digitalangel said:



			i am going to be trying this soon - whats the best method for mixing the two together in a haynet?
		
Click to expand...

I don't bother mixing it as such, I just stuff in half a fold of hay and half a fold of straw - some days they might get a bit more hay, some days a bit more straw - I weigh it at the end.  They eat all of it.


----------



## s4sugar (10 November 2010)

The farm is in South Wingfield and they grew 13 acres of oats this year.
Huge round bales are £20 ex farm.


----------



## irish_only (10 November 2010)

s4sugar said:



			The farm is in South Wingfield and they grew 13 acres of oats this year.
Huge round bales are £20 ex farm.
		
Click to expand...

Have you got a contact no or name/address please?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 November 2010)

We started mixing oat straw and hay last year for our good doers.  This year we're having to mix it with haylage as we can't get good quality hay.  We feed from the floor or from haybars.  I worked well to control weight whilst allowing the horses to eat ad-lib overnight.  I have  RS owner friend who puts out a big bale of hay and one of straw in a round feeder on alternate days for her ponies.


----------



## Echo Bravo (10 November 2010)

Years ago, my vet said to do this for my old mare who had gone down with laminitits, half straw and half hay. Mine are on wheat straw for bedding and have notice they tuck in after their hay nets, but only for a little while


----------



## moses06 (10 November 2010)

Yes I feed it - to my cob mare and a native X who are both living out - both like it and do well on it - gives them plenty to much on and fills their tummies - they both get 2 good quality feeds per day, so the straw makes up the fibre...and as for those owners who look down on me and then feed bucket loads of chaff .........well they obviously aren't aware of what a basic chaff is actually made from...


----------



## freckles22uk (10 November 2010)

Chico Mio said:



			I feed mine oat straw - with the oats still attached (so baled oats really), wheat straw and very occasionally alfalfa.  They do very well on it.  I feed off the floor because I hate nets.  You may also find that, because the stems are stronger and more fibrous than hay,it doesn't stay in the net properly (I had this problem when I tried it - hence feeding off the floor now).

Hay is not an option where I live, nor is it essential feed for horses.  There are many places in the world where grass does not grow....and yet there are horses.
		
Click to expand...

Hiya... 

Im the same as Chico...

no hay here, so mine have alfalfa, but it cant be fed adlib, so when ive got no grazing, which is all summer/autumn,  I give mine Barely straw also, and sometimes put the 2 together in a net, so its lasts longer..


----------



## freckles22uk (10 November 2010)

moses06 said:



			Yes I feed it - to my cob mare and a native X who are both living out - both like it and do well on it - gives them plenty to much on and fills their tummies - they both get 2 good quality feeds per day, so the straw makes up the fibre...and as for those owners who look down on me and then feed bucket loads of chaff .........well they obviously aren't aware of what a basic chaff is actually made from...
		
Click to expand...

Cant get chaff here also..... so I make my own, Ive got a large shredder for branches, and I put a bale of straw through it, makes great chaff.....


----------



## abina (10 November 2010)

Have Lusitano horses that are imported from Portugual and our English hay is too rich for them and along with our desire to have Green Green Grass puts them over the edge! 
Have been mixing / feeding Oat straw for a long time but struggling to find a supplier in the local area ( Worcestershire)


----------



## flirtygerty (10 November 2010)

We got some lovely oat straw for beds, to be honest, it looked good enough to eat, which is exactly what ours did, in the mornings plenty of poo but no   straw, haynets still half full of hay, I ask you! My OH suggested spraying beds with Jeyes Fluid to stop them eating the beds, but they obviously enjoyed it.


----------



## Daisychain (10 November 2010)

I bed my horse on oat straw! They do have a bit of a pick it, but have access to ad lib hay and haylege so don't bother that much.

I pay £15.00 for a giant square bale.


----------



## Ilovefoals (11 November 2010)

I also bed mine on oat straw at £2 for a small square bale. They usually finish their huge pile of hay and then start on their beds! It's great stuff tho. Very sweet smelling and good quality!


----------

